# First experience of Wild Camping!



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have enjoyed my first evening of Wild Camping, and I must say I had a blast of a time.

I chose somewhere I had seen a campervan in the past, not at night but for a long period throughout the day. The site is an absolute joy - INSIDE the grounds of a lovely coastal Scottish Castle, very quiet and absolutely no one gave us any trouble.

The sole purpose for the wild camping was to give a base for overnight photography. Something I will now be doing a lot more of due to the motorhome 

Here is my best effort from the evening, a 10 minute exposure (I think), shot in almost pitch blackness!!










Thanks everyone 

Gary.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Gary

I think we can expect some more amazing photos from this new aspect of your hobby. Impressive!

Gerald


----------



## 116640 (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice picture, glad you enjoyed your "wild night"


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

EdinburghCamper said:


> The sole purpose for the wild camping was to give a base for overnight photography. Something I will now be doing a lot more of due to the motorhome
> 
> Here is my best effort from the evening, a 10 minute exposure (I think), shot in almost pitch blackness!!
> 
> Gary.


Hi Gary, one of my staff takes a lot of time for his photography and it really tells, he is up early, up late, travels and just takes the time and the pics are just stunning.

Your pic is great -
it shows what is all around us for the "taking".
When I "retire" (actually just get some time off) I hope to spend some time in photographic deliberation - a luxury and a joy!


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gary

In one word "Stunning"


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a stunningly good photograph, you should be well pleased with yourself. What camera were you using? Film or digital?


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> I think we can expect some more amazing photos from this new aspect of your hobby. Impressive!
> 
> Gerald


Thank you so much, I am really excited about the Scottish Winter - it can produce the most fantastic sky, and crisp landscapes.

Gary.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

themuttsnuts said:


> Nice picture, glad you enjoyed your "wild night"


It was fun. I was a little "spooked" at first, but soon settled 

Looking forward to more of the same!

Gary.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice Gary, looks like your enjoying the great outdoors


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

vidura said:


> EdinburghCamper said:
> 
> 
> > The sole purpose for the wild camping was to give a base for overnight photography. Something I will now be doing a lot more of due to the motorhome
> ...


Thanks  Probably one of the most rewarding hobbies to have, and the perfect hobby for motorhoming 

With regards to your friend, the Golden Hour as it is sometimes called is when most photographers want to get out.

Gary.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Cowly said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> In one word "Stunning"


Thank you 

Gary.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Penquin said:


> That is a stunningly good photograph, you should be well pleased with yourself. What camera were you using? Film or digital?


Its a Digital SLR, Nikon D3.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Rislar said:


> Very nice Gary, looks like your enjoying the great outdoors


Thanks Rislar 

Gary.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

HI, I had my first wildcamp in Scotland a couple of weeks ago. The site was recommended on here and was brilliant. My picture is a "snap" only a Sony H3 camera but the sunset was great looking across between Jura and Scarba.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

here is a pic of the wild site from the hill above.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent Spence, looks like an absolutely fantastic location!!! Good photos.

Gary.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Is this sheep wildcamping?


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

The location is:

_Brilliant wildcamp spot on the west coast.

Turn right off the A816 onto the B8002 and keep driving as far as you can. (go through the gate at the end) 
Eventually you come to what appears to be a redundant ferry point. Good hardstanding and shelter from onshore winds. 
Seal colony on rocks and most probably good sea fishing. Don't forget to spend a little in the general store about halfway down the B8002.

and don't tell anyone else, its our little secret._

Sorry Spacerunner, i had to share.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> here is a pic of the wild site from the hill above.


I don't want to rain on anyones parade but please don't think that all passing places are suitable for 'wild camping' :wink: 
If a tanker and school bus met at that spot you might have had an early wakeup! :roll:


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

The only thing coming the other way would be the Loch ness monster.

It's a dead end with a good road getting to it and loads of passing places.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

spence said:


> The only thing coming the other way would be the Loch ness monster.
> 
> It's a dead end with a good road getting to it and loads of passing places.


Hi Spence, we do a lot of wild camping in Scotland, and also use campsites where appropriate. Whenever you post about it you will get some snash about the spot you have chosen, I just take it as jealously that you have the relatively small amount of joie de vivre or courage needed to wildcamp as opposed to sticking with the safe and socially uncontroversial.
There are so many beautiful spots to stay in Scotland that really have no adverse affects on anybody or anything that it would be a crying shame not to stay there!
Enjoy


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, we had a visit from the police at 12pm. It was due to a camper leaving his bike outside a cottage and walking off into the distance without any gear. The owners of the cottage phoned the police as he had not returned and though he may be in trouble. I seen him drop his bag and tent in the grass before moving his bike and then seen him return. The man was getting on a bit but was happy to go off on his own with his camera. I spent a while talking to the policeman about staying in this spot and he told me that we were very welcome and his brother does exactly the same. As far as he was concerned, as long as you were not a nuisance or an obstruction you can do what you want!!
The camper turned up alive and well in the morning.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The only thing coming the other way would be the Loch ness monster.


It would be the Loch Craignish monster and from your pic people with no knowledge of Ardfern and the Craignish road would not know that it is a dead end. Bear in mind that even though it is a dead end there must be some reason for the extra tarmac such as truck or bus turning or loading/unloading as well as parking.
We have often parked there to walk to the point and a great walk it is when you can hear the whirlpool roaring. We have also sailed through the Dorus Mohr off the point and been swept sideways in the minor whirlpools there (not funny when you have only sails for propulsion.)

I wasn't getting at you but making a point to the less socially and geographically aware that camping in what looks like a passing place is generally a no-no.
Happy camping,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

spence said:


> here is a pic of the wild site from the hill above.


Hi Spence

I like this photo. I'm just a snapper, and although I've got a nice camera now, I would like to give myself a little more time on my photos. I don't think I'll ever get near to Gary's compositions, but they'll be reminders to me.

It was lovely to meet you at Hatton - glad you're happy with your van 

Gerald


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> There are so many beautiful spots to stay in Scotland that really have no adverse affects on anybody or anything that it would be a crying shame not to stay there!


It's not jealousy when some people try to protect the freedom we have with a simple plea not to use passing places for parking or camping.
It might be you trying to pass a bus or timber truck with some muppet parked in the nearest passing place.
As I said, taking spences pic at face value, there is no way, without having been there, that you can tell he is not in a passing place. Hence my friendly advice to the great unwashed who choose to park in passing places.
Having commuted from Glasgow to Ardfern for 6 months I can assure you it does happen and is not funny.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Aultymer, this pic makes it easier to see.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Scotland is great for taking pictures. Nice to have met you as well Gerald.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Fantastic spot isn't it?
Have spent many a happy time there. Both on land and afloat. Still have a mate with a boat and house in Ardfern so may see you there some time.

When I was working there it had some infamous characters living nearby including at least one drug smuggler and an arms dealer who pulled a gun on the driver of a van he thought was following him.

How was the 'Galley'when you were there - it has lurched from great to rubbish and back over the years?


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Fantastic spot isn't it?
> Have spent many a happy time there. Both on land and afloat. Still have a mate with a boat and house in Ardfern so may see you there some time.
> 
> _*When I was working there it had some infamous characters living nearby including at least one drug smuggler and an arms dealer who pulled a gun on the driver of a van he thought was following him.*_How was the 'Galley'when you were there - it has lurched from great to rubbish and back over the years?


Now the parking problem is sorted out looks like there are problems there :roll: :roll: :roll: Always someone trying to wet on other's fireworks :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gary,

What a fabulous and natural talent you have for photography and I am sure your new motorhome will now allow you to develop your talents and fire your creativity even further? I wish you many a happy hour pursuing your new hobby and developing your talent and obvious flair even further.

My wonderful brother, who sadly we lost suddenly 3 years ago at the age of only 48 was strangely enough, called Garry too and was also a keen amateur photographer like yourself! Many a time he would get up in the early hours of the morning or would go off for the weekend (a sleeping bag in the back of his car) in order to catch an evening sunset or morning sunrise etc and his talent with a camera was amazing. He won several amateur photographic competions and was also well known in his small market town for weddings and although he was not professional, he was very much in demand by brides to be who had seen samples of his work! Word of mouth is a poweful advert for sure! 

He particularly loved to take candid shots of people and he loved nothing more than capturing the mood of people and their lifestyles on film and the more bizarre the better! One such example that has always stuck in my mind, was one my brother took of a homeless tramp, sleeping rough on a bench in the streets of London and my brother had sympathetically captured the poignancy and sadness of this unfortunate mans life! I recall seeing the years of neglect etched in every line on his face and I read so much into that photograph - it sure did tell a very desperate story!  Another one that springs to mind was one of an angry man stood ranting with rage in Hyde Park's Speakers corner and again my brother had managed to cleverly and creatively capture this persons aggression and whole demeanour in that shot!

Just a few short months before my wonderful brother was taken from us, he had brought a very nice caravan for he, his wife and 3 children to enjoy family get aways together and I know part of what he was looking forward to was the photograhic opportunities that would arise from their trips away. His ultimate dream was to eventually own a motorhome and like you he would have found wildcamping so exhilarating especially when it came to his photography. 

As you can probably appreciate I have thoroughly enjoyed reading your posts and seeing samples of your talent and your exuberance for your hobby reminds me of how my own brother would have been. I know he would have been so excited just like you are and so reading about your experiences has been most pleasant to say the least.  

I wish you lots more adventures and opportunities and I look forward to reading even more about your trips away and seeing more of your wonderul photographic skills.

Happy Travels.  

Sue

PS We often wildcamp too and you really can't beat it and once you get hooked, you will find staying on campsites quite boring in comparison! :roll:


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> What a fabulous and natural talent you have for photography and I am sure your new motorhome will now allow you to develop your talents and fire your creativity even further? I wish you many a happy hour pursuing your new hobby and developing your talent and obvious flair even further.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your tragic loss, I am lost for words  He sounds like a wonderful chap and I bet his photos are ace.

Thank you for the lovely comments too. I am well and trully hooked, and this is the first time in my life a hobby has "stuck". It has opened a lot of doors, and it allows me to escape the doom and gloom of the current financial problems facing us at work. Photography I have discovered is pure therapy.

Look forward to sharing more my photos going forward!! 

Gary.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> aultymer wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
> Fantastic spot isn't it?
> Have spent many a happy time there. Both on land and afloat. Still have a mate with a boat and house in Ardfern so may see you there some time.
> 
> ...


sersol, you obviously don't know the area. The above quoted happenings make the people involved 'celebrities' up there. No one condones drugs and the guy had served his time and was 'rehabilitated' and a usefull member of the community, albeit one with more tales than most!
The arms dealer is probably dead and gone by now and will be missed by all, especially in the bar.
It wasn't an attempt at rain it was a bit of background from someone who has spent time in the area, who has camped and parked in the same place but who was trying to make a serious point about NOT camping in passing places.
If you think the "parking is sorted out" you are missing the point. Some idiots DO camp in passing places and should be booked if not hung drawn and quartered.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

aultymer said:


> It wasn't an attempt at rain it was a bit of background from someone who has spent time in the area, who has camped and parked in the same place but who was trying to make a serious point about NOT camping in passing places.
> Some idiots DO camp in passing places and should be booked if not hung drawn and quartered.


Hi Alutymer, sorry I am bit late in picking up this thread and sorry you did seem to get unfairly dumped on by me and others in it.
You are quite right about parking in passing places - only the most green and selfishly irresponsible would do so.

My original reply was based on the fact that almost everytime I have posted here about a wildcamping spot in Scotland (with or without no overnight parking signs) some miserable *** comes on and complains that soon there will be height barriers or we are spoiling it for others who just want to visit and not stay. Well that's all rubbish - in the places we have parked in Scotland at least.

No one has ever complained to us, the locals have been friendly, we did absolutley no harm and spent some money locally. And of course we caused no disruption to traffic.

cheers
Vidura


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for opening such a can of worms!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Can of worms*

Hi

The thread is of interest to me as I am off to shack up with CarolGavin in Scotland for a few weeks.

Gary - this is no can of worms mate. If you wanted to open a can of worms, you would have been talking about gas attacks, A Frames and driving RV's on a car licence, but this thread is about Scotland - thankfully - and I raise the point so that you have a nice bit of reading on the forums later!!!!

R


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Can of worms*



Rapide561 said:


> gas attacks


Ah - I was going to ask about them. Anyone heard of any lately?

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas attacks*

Only from Jenny.

Dougie - I used to think I had a sick mind, I think, with your express permission, I shall change the "I" to "we".

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Gas attacks*



Rapide561 said:


> Only from Jenny. Dougie - I used to think I had a sick mind, I think, with your express permission, I shall change the "I" to "we"


Continuing the theme (of sick minds), perhaps you'd better qualify who Jenny is. 8O

Anyway, permission granted. Carry on.

:lol:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Wildcamping*

Hi Spence

What a coincidence , just nosing through this thread and there is the same spot we stayed on just four weeks ago. :wink:

What a fantastic place , as we saw dolphins and seals only a few hundred yards off shore.

The only problem we had were the cows munching grass right outside the van all night !

Took a fantastic boat trip that runs out of Ardfern marina , well worth the money if anybody is into wildlife photography.

Dinger


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Gary - this is no can of worms mate. If you wanted to open a can of worms, you would have been talking about gas attacks, A Frames and driving RV's on a car licence, but this thread is about Scotland - thankfully - and I raise the point so that you have a nice bit of reading on the forums later!!!!


Agreed this is a very harmonious chat compared to the above subjects but you missed out refilling Calor cylinders in your list, Russell.

By the way, EdinburghCamper, I too love your photographs.


----------

